# Brick Factory, brick making



## railandsail (Jan 28, 2009)

A number of years ago I saw this image in an older magazine, and it so inspired me that I knew I had to make all efforts to include something like this on my new layout












This was my initial efforts to put that scene on my plan.
https://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/35353?page=1#comment-369953 (full size paper templates)

I am currently having to re-plan this scene due to a number of problems that have popped up.

What I need help with is identifying the major raw materials needed for brick making, and the stowage (tanks) I should try to provide space for as I try to rearrange things??


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

A good resource might be to google Glen Gery Brick. Most bricks are made of clay, but the diversity is almost endless, as are the materials added, and the processes to make them. There is another major manufacturer, Belden Brick you can check out as well. These are probably the top two makers in the US. Bricks are almost as old as civilization. Having been a bricklayer/mason for over 30 years, I have seen my share, and marveled at many of the artistic structures that were prevalent in decades passed. Good luck with the project, and post updates.


----------

